# How are these?



## r0dxx (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bioc/greenbars.html

I think this is probally the cleanest protein bar, I have found  

How do you think these would be to take to class with me 3x a week to have in between breakfast and lunch to hold me over


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it looks fine, if you can handle the taste (have you tried it yet?).

I saw a chocolate (not peanut butter) version of them at vitamin shoppe yesterday and contemplated buying one to try. 

In the one you're looking at, the fat is from organic peanut butter, the protein is whey isolate, and the sweetener is agave nectar. Everything else is greens extracts and powders. Just make sure you read the ingredients carefully to see if you have any allergy or reaction to any of them, as they aren't things you find in the typical protein bars you might have eaten in the past.

For those who didn't click the link, here is the nutrition breakdown:

Serving Size: 1 Bar
Servings Per Container: 12

Amount Per Serving:

Calories 280
Calories from Fat 100
Total Fat 11 g 17%
Saturated Fat 1.5 g 8%
Trans Fat 0 g
Cholesterol 5 mg 2%
Sodium 55 mg 2%
Total Carbohydrate 24 g 8%
Dietary Fiber 1 g 4%
Sugars 18 g
Protein 20 g 39%

Vitamin A 0%
Vitamin C 0%
Calcium 2%
Iron 2%
Vitamin E 35%
Vitamin B-6 25%
Vitamin B-12 25%

Ingredients:
Organic peanut butter, organic agave nectar, whey protein isolate, brown rice syrup, Biochem's raw greens blend (chlorella [cracked cell], non-GMO lecithin, apple fiber, organic alfalfa grass juice powder, organic barley juice powder, organic wheat grass juice powder, organic spirulina, brown rice germ, spinach leaf powder, broccoli powder, carrot powder, royal jelly, acerola berry juice powder, beet juice powder, green tea extract, milk thistle extract, licorice root powder, L-acidophilus, grape seed and skin extract, parsley leaf powder, billberry extract, pea powder, mixed tocopherol), organic quinoa powder.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2006)

Not bad at all!  Too bad that didnt' make something like this with stevia.  Talk about the perfect protein bar


----------



## r0dxx (Aug 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Not bad at all!  Too bad that didnt' make something like this with stevia.  Talk about the perfect protein bar



I'm currently using these between one of my classes since I literally have 2 minutes  

Its not bad tasting, and seems to fit into my diet alright. I'm usually not use to taking in sugars other then my PWO shake, but it seems it is good sugars.

Is agave nectar an okay sweetner?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 28, 2006)

here's a link to some info...
http://www.shakeoffthesugar.net/article1042.html


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks very similar to the snickers marathon protein bars I'm eating right now.......

I thought the sugar in these bars was bad, but this is the only protein bar I've been able to stomach..(I literally almost threw up trying to swallow the second bite of the last one I tried.)

So tis ok??


----------



## r0dxx (Aug 28, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Looks very similar to the snickers marathon protein bars I'm eating right now.......
> 
> I thought the sugar in these bars was bad, but this is the only protein bar I've been able to stomach..(I literally almost threw up trying to swallow the second bite of the last one I tried.)
> 
> So tis ok??



LMAO. These are TOTALLY different then the snickers marathon "candy bars"


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 28, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> LMAO. These are TOTALLY different then the snickers marathon "candy bars"



Don't laugh fucker, that's rude, I would never laugh at someone asking a question...if the question was ridiculous and funny maybe...but I would still try to answer the question, unlike some people.  You are a shithead.  

Calories: 290
Calories from fat: 70

Total Fat: 8g
     Sat fat: 3.5
     Trans fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 5mg
Sodium: 180mg
Potassium:  240mg
Total carbs:  41g
      Dietary Fiber: 8g
      Sugars: 23g
Protein: 20g

Vit A 35%       Vit C 100%
Calcium 50%    Iron 45%
Vit E 100%      Thiamine 100%
RiboFlavin 100%   Niacin 100%
B6 100%         Folic Acid 100%
B12 100%       Biotin 100%
Panto. Acid 100%   Phosphorous 30%
Magnesium  35%    Zinc 35%

Ingredients:

Quadratein (soy protein isolate, whey protein isolate, peanut flour, calcium caseinate), caramel (corn syrup, sugar, skim milk, glycerin, milkfat, pam kernal oil, lactose, salt, natural flavor), milk chocolate, polydextrose, soy nuts, glycerin, high fructose corn syrup (yeah I know that's bad) corn syrup, peanuts, tapioca starch, salt, sucralose, natural flavor.  


I know it's not the best choice....but it's the only one I've been able to stomach.


----------



## r0dxx (Aug 28, 2006)

Well you say things that don't make sense that's like saying bacon and 97% lean ground beef are very similar.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 28, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> Well you say things that don't make sense that's like saying bacon and 97% lean ground beef are very similar.



That's a drastic overstatement and you know it.  I was going not by ingredients but basic breakdown of macros.  Almost same total cals...same amount of protein....sugar...etc.  But whatever cat....You are so enlightened that every question must just seem SILLY to you.  You must be at least 225 with lifts that would inspire to say the least.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Aug 28, 2006)

PWGriffin with the shut down


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2006)

Settle down, Beavis.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> That's a drastic overstatement and you know it.  I was going not by ingredients but basic breakdown of macros.  Almost same total cals...same amount of protein....sugar...etc.  But whatever cat....You are so enlightened that every question must just seem SILLY to you.  You must be at least 225 with lifts that would inspire to say the least.


CHILL OUT!  Keep your petty arguments out of this and stop with the childish name calling.  OMG 

As far as the marathon bar, it is garbage.  Look at the ingredients and you can see.



> Quadratein (soy protein isolate, whey protein isolate, peanut flour, calcium caseinate), *caramel (corn syrup, sugar,* skim milk, *glycerin*, milkfat, *pam kernal oil*, lactose, salt, natural flavor), *milk chocolate, polydextrose*, soy nuts, *glycerin*, *high fructose corn syrup* (yeah I know that's bad) *corn syrup*, peanuts, tapioca starch, salt, sucralose, natural flavor.


The bold is all BAD!  The red is the worst.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> CHILL OUT!  Keep your petty arguments out of this and stop with the childish name calling.  OMG


Seriously - this is gettting irritating in all the threads. They start out with serious discussions and immediately degrade to name calling and all that crap. I'm about to start handing out economy-sized cans of whoop-ass.



> As far as the marathon bar, it is garbage.  Look at the ingredients and you can see.
> 
> The bold is all BAD!  The red is the worst.


To his credit I think pw said he knows they're not great (ingredients-wise) but said that the nutrition label info was similar (fat g, carb/sugar g, protein g, etc.). But yeah - this is like comparing an apple to apple pie (and not the home-made kind but the mass-produced frozen kind with all the crap in it).


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Seriously - this is gettting irritating in all the threads. They start out with serious discussions and immediately degrade to name calling and all that crap. I'm about to start handing out economy-sized cans of whoop-ass.


This I gotta see 




> To his credit I think pw said he knows they're not great (ingredients-wise) but said that the nutrition label info was similar (fat g, carb/sugar g, protein g, etc.). But yeah - this is like comparing an apple to apple pie (and not the home-made kind but the mass-produced frozen kind with all the crap in it).



 Yeah exactly!  One can't go by nutritional panel alone and that's why knowing what ingredients to stay clear from is probably more important than knowing how much fat or carbs a product has.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> I'm about to start handing out economy-sized cans of whoop-ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> This I gotta see


I swear, I am capable of doing that (i think...)


----------



## r0dxx (Aug 29, 2006)

OK enough off topicness, sorry if I offended anyone  PWGriffin for the records (hehe) I weight about 172 and my lifts are pretty inspiring. Yesterday for chest I hit 335 for 4 reps. End of off topic. 
*-----------------------------------------------------------*

All in all I think these protein bars "greens and whey" are one of the cleanest mass produced commercial bars I've ever seen, and I think they will fit great into my diet with no negative impact.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> The bold is all BAD!  The red is the worst.



can you explain why?  that I might better understand.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2006)

Corn Syrup especially high fructose corn syrup - immediately processes in the liver which releases enzymes that tell the body to store fat.  Triglycerides and cholesterol levels elevate and it lowers chromium levels which may contribute to Type 2 Diabetes.

Palm Kernel oil is rich in saturated fat and very low in monounsaturated fat.

Milk Chocolate - Do I really need to explain why this is bad for you?

Polydextrose - Multipurpose additive derived from dextrose and your body can't digest this.  

Glycerin - Can be converted to glucose in the liver.  One molecule away from resembling fat.  Did you know glycerin is used in paint?


----------



## pagliajoseph (Aug 30, 2006)

http://labrada.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=protein_bars

best tasting high protein bars...if you got the money and you want taste with LOW sugar...these are the ones..

FOund them at the Europa Fitness and bodybuilding show in Arlington, Tx. They are the best bars I've ever EVER had...mm


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## wilwn (Aug 31, 2006)

pagliajoseph said:


> http://labrada.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=protein_bars
> 
> best tasting high protein bars...if you got the money and you want taste with LOW sugar...these are the ones..
> 
> FOund them at the Europa Fitness and bodybuilding show in Arlington, Tx. They are the best bars I've ever EVER had...mm


uhhh, where are the nutritional facts?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-2][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-2]Dry Roasted Peanuts, LeanPro® Nut                    Roll Protein Blend (Soy Protein Isolate, Milk Protein                    Isolate, Whey Protein Isolate, Calcium Caseinate, Whey                    Protein Concentrate, Sodium Caseinate) *Maltitol*, Gelatin, *Polydextrose, Glycerine, Fractionated                    Palm Kernel Oil*, Peanut Flour, *Gum                    Arabic,* Lecithin, *Butter*, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Sucralose                    (Splenda® Brand), Potassium Sorbate

Meh.  Would be ok ocassionally.
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 31, 2006)

pagliajoseph said:


> http://labrada.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=protein_bars
> 
> best tasting high protein bars...if you got the money and you want taste with LOW sugar...these are the ones..
> 
> FOund them at the Europa Fitness and bodybuilding show in Arlington, Tx. They are the *best* bars I've ever EVER had...mm




The best? These are not that good of a choice, health-wise. They do taste damn good, but I would not jump at the chance to put that in my body more than once a year at these conferences where they give out the free samples. There is more CRAP in them than healthful ingredients.

But boy do they taste good... just like the Oh Yeah peanut butter/strawberry bars.


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 2, 2006)

I had another Greens and whey bar today, and I love them. They taste just like natural pb  

Are these really a clean protein bar? They almost seem too good to be true.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2006)

From what you posted, yes they seems to be a very clean bar!


----------



## Nate K (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.a1nutritionproducts.com/buy/greens_plus/protein_bars

I bought a couple of these at Whole Foods after I read this thread but now I notice they are made by different companies.
I hope it tastes ok.


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 2, 2006)

Nate K said:


> http://www.a1nutritionproducts.com/buy/greens_plus/protein_bars
> 
> I bought a couple of these at Whole Foods after I read this thread but now I notice they are made by different companies.
> I hope it tastes ok.



I eat those as well  Those are fine, but these ones taste more peanut buttery


----------



## drew_c (Sep 15, 2006)

Got my first box of the green bars today and tried one out this afternoon. Great taste on the version I got.. I need to order a box of their natural-PB flavors now. 

Funny I bought these as a replacement to the soy based xyience bars I had been fitting into my diet here and there, and they sent me a free sample xyience bar with my order. Ha ha. 

Good stuff though thanks a lot for the link, I'm hooked!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> I had another Greens and whey bar today, and I love them. They taste just like natural pb
> 
> Are these really a clean protein bar? They almost seem too good to be true.




I actually seen these today at the local health food store, so I picked one up. I don't want to eat it right now, but I'm going to try it later.


----------



## drew_c (Oct 13, 2006)

Just bought another box of each flavor the other day. One thing I would recommend, for anyone using this as an "on the go" type food supplement the non-chocolate covered ones are slightly less messy. When you unwrap the chocolate covered PB version, which has a few more carbs BTW, the chocolate clumps up and just falls off and makes a bit of a mess whereas the plain natural PB butter version tastes better, few less carbs, and no mess at all.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Just bought another box of each flavor the other day. One thing I would recommend, for anyone using this as an "on the go" type food supplement the non-chocolate covered ones are slightly less messy. When you unwrap the chocolate covered PB version, which has a few more carbs BTW, the chocolate clumps up and just falls off and makes a bit of a mess whereas the plain natural PB butter version tastes better, few less carbs, and no mess at all.



Nice because I got Natural Peanut Butter flavor. That's the only one they had, but if I like them, I may have them order me a whole box.


----------



## drew_c (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah, where did you get yours? I've only seen them for sale @ bodybuilding.com for a pretty decent price


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Ah, where did you get yours? I've only seen them for sale @ bodybuilding.com for a pretty decent price



They have them at the local health food store.


----------



## drew_c (Oct 13, 2006)

vortrit said:


> They have them at the local health food store.



Just curious, what's the price on a box? Those local stores are usually so marked up its ridiculous.. Maybe you're lucky though


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Just curious, what's the price on a box? Those local stores are usually so marked up its ridiculous.. Maybe you're lucky though




I'm not sure. I only bought one, and it was $1.85, I think. But if I order a whole box it would probably be cheaper than that per each one. I will have to ask Monday how much a whole case would be.

Actually, I probably could get them cheaper off the internet because stuff is usually marked up pretty high at that store. It's the only health food store in a small town... When I go to the city tommorow, I may see if there are any at any of the health food stores there because they would be way cheaper there. I just saw them, so decided to try one. But like I said, if I buy a whole case I may get a fairly good deal from the store here.


----------

